# Ownership Questions...preferablly R32 owners..



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey, I'm BRAND new to the board, so thanks for having me.

I'm going to be purchasing a '93-94 R32 GT-R in about 7 months. Most of this time I've been saving money and building credit, doing so by buying the basic bolt ons and electronics for when the tiime comes. I do have a few questions on owning it though for anyone willing to respond....

How difficult was the transaction from left hand drive to right hand drive, performance driving wise?

What, if any problems have you had from the turbines, suspension, drivetrain, etc.?

Following the basic add-ons (Engine Management,Intake,Exhaust,downpipes, Boost control, intercooler,plugs, and turbo timer) what have been your experiences in replacing the internals of the engine to up your powerplant(cams, headgaskets,pistons,heads,fuel injection,etc.)?

Would it be more feasable to replace the stock T28's first, before engine fortification? Or does it mainly matter on what type of outcome one is going for?

Is the only way to achieve the effect of left/right ATTESAE-TS( torque not only disperssed front and rear but left and right) by purchasing the Vspec, or can this be manually controlled through the car's computer?

One retarded one 

How was it when you first got it? Street encounters specifically, did they know what the hell it was? 


Thanks
Chris


----------



## GTR Power (Nov 9, 2002)

Once you get the car, drive it.

All your questions will be answered in due course.

Cheers!


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Learning to drive RHD doesn't take very long, couple of hours.

Most people have no clue what a skyline is. In my opinion, the 32 is the most stealthy of the lot. A few people recognise and freak out, but that is very rare.

I am in the process of building an engine at the moment. When that goes in, so will a big single. Probably very similar to Nick's setup. His car is where I want mine to be when it's finished. Over 600 at the wheels. You should check out his site. It's the way all cars should be, it's no show pony.

If you are going to heavily mod your car, don't waste your money on a Vspec. The only differences on a 32 are: Brembo's, 17" wheels and a different ATTESSA ECU. The 33 and 34 have the active LSD, the 32 doesn't. Personally, I don't like it or the Hicas system. I already removed it from mine.

The stock engine can handle 500 to the wheels, provided it is in good shape and your other systems are up to snuff.

Learning the GT-R is a long process here in the US. Be patient and ask questions. There are a number of good forums out there with a lot of Skyline specific content like Skylinesdownunder. Beware of Freshalloy, lots of trolls and haters, but search the archives and there is some good info.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *There are a number of good forums out there with a lot of Skyline specific content like Skylinesdownunder. Beware of Freshalloy, lots of trolls and haters, but search the archives and there is some good info. *


Werd. Here's the site to SDU.http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/index.php?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey deeznutz,
How's Lu-ong Oy-land treatin ya? Any gaihouses?


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *
> 
> If you are going to heavily mod your car, don't waste your money on a Vspec. The only differences on a 32 are: Brembo's, 17" wheels and a different ATTESSA ECU. The 33 and 34 have the active LSD, the 32 doesn't. Personally, I don't like it or the Hicas system. I already removed it from mine.
> 
> ...


So even the R33 & R34 V-Spec & V-Spec II's aren't worth the extra effort to find over a straight up GT-R? Just wondering because I was under the impression the V-Spec's made a better 'foundation' to start building on? Trying to figure this stuff out before the time comes to call MotoRex. From what I gathered from asking around, the price from them seems to be about the same regardless of V-Spec or V-Spec II badges.. Unless I find that, say, a V-Spec II will run $10-$20K more than a GT-R I'll probably have them find me a V-Spec II given they're 'younger' than the V-Specs and have some nice features from what I've seen.

Having said that, I have to say I've never driven any vehicle with AWS. I know the Stealth RT-Twin turbos and Mitsu. 3000GT VR-4's had it as well, so I have no idea what a Skyline would be like with its steering either.. I keep hearing people say they want to disable it in the Skylines, is it really that bad? Or is it more of a 'getting used to it' sort of thing? 

Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, I like the AWS on my R32 and R33. They work invisibly. I don't notice the car behaving unnaturally, but the driving sensation is very sharp. The AWD system have something to do with it also, because the car really does go where you point it. Very easy to drive fast. 
I hated the Super-HICAS on my 1990 300ZX TT. It made the car very twitchy during continuous quick turns. There have been more than enough spin-outs before it was disconnected. After that, the car behaved much more predictably, which is to say, lots of power oversteer but manageable with some discretion. The GT-R systems work much better as a whole for me. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

My beef with Hicas in the GT-R is when you are at the track on the limit, that little twitch when you turn in is very un-nerving to me. First time it happened was on a mountain road at 90 mph with a big drop off. I was stupidly racing a modified M3 with my then stock R32. Scared the sh!t out of me and my passenger. Both of us have a lot of club racing experience.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

*More questions..*

Since this started as a question by a potential new owner, might as well go on with that theme..  

While I was at work last night I was hit with an idea. Now this even at the time seemed like it should have been obvious before, but for some reason I just thought of it last night.. Anyway, would it be a good idea to have MotoRex, at the time of purchase, replace the stock ECM with a fully programmable one? I'm not up to speed on what ECM options work best for Nissans yet, but I just thought one of those lap-top-programmable ECM's might be a good idea right off the bat. Of course, keep the programming relatively stock until the mods come later, but at least this way one of the most critical elements is already in place.. Least that was my thinking. I figured a few more K$ from the bank at the time of purchase could save me a lot of 'damn, wish I'd upgraded ECM before..'.. down the road. Just a thought.. 

That brings up another thought: Signal Auto. They're not too far from MotoRex correct? I mean they're in the LA area too from what their English website says.. Wonder if it'd be better to buy the car then have MotoRex send it to them for mods.. I definitely like their Andromeda colored R34.. Course, that car probably is worth a fortune in parts alone.. Either way, I know they know the Skyline and all, just checking into my options down the road a bit. If anyone's visited Signal's CA shop maybe they could voice an opinion or two?  Anyway, later.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I don't think that motorex can legally sell you the car unless it fully meets emissions specs. After you buy it you can do what ever you want.

As for Signal, the guys in the US don't have the same experience as the one in Japan in my opinion. I have heard both good and bad stories about them, but I won't share them in public.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Ok. That's the sort of info I was looking for.. Too bad too, Signal seems to be a good tuning house in Japan.. It'd be nice to have some of the big boys come to the US to help us out too.. I know Top Secret has an English website, but it mostly just refers back to the Japanese one.. So you'd have to get someone here to import the hardware and hope they knew what they were doing.. 

As for MotoRex, yeah they have to sell it DOT/EPA legal. However, they can do after-market work too from what they've said in the past. It just has to be 'after' the sale so to speak.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Read this page I wrote up on GT-R Basics...

http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR/basics.html

As I have worked with about 60 GT-R's here in the US . I would say I have a little more experience with the cars than your average forum folk. Also driven the 2 fastest US based GT-R's to their fastest 1/4 mile times....

Right hand drive is not a problem. Easy.

Another page on GT-R information - work in progress..

http://www.mirageautosports.com/GTR.html


Signal Auto in the US - for GT-Rs - - - 

Been there done that - not again..


----------

